# Kingsman David Shaw. Duke of Lancaster's Regiment.



## Tez3 (Jan 17, 2013)

https://www.gov.uk/government/fatal...ent-dies-from-wounds-sustained-in-afghanistan

A great loss.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 17, 2013)

.


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 22, 2013)

.


----------

